# Public Service Announcement: Infibeam is cheaper than Flipkart



## blackpearl (Dec 21, 2011)

I have noticed that there is lot of love for Flipkart in this forum. They deserve it. Their packaging is excellent and delivery prompt. But lately, they have increased prices of most of their products.

If you aren't aware, Infibeam is another good service where you will find many products cheaper than Flipkart. You can also try www.findprice.co.in/ to compare prices.

If you are looking for books, look no further than Infibeam. They have Amazon like services where you can buy books from other sellers, abroad - used or new, and without shipping cost.


----------



## Sarath (Dec 21, 2011)

Did you say "I am not aware"   Well look here> Online Shopping Guide and Feedback thread - Digit Technology Discussion Forum and come back pls 


On a serious note. letsbuy and infibeam have always been cheaper for "most" products. But flipkarts excellent shipping times, CC and feedback make it worth the premium in certain cases and unbeatable for books.

Also lately flipkart increased the free shipping limit from 100 to 200. That is a sad news for many.


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 21, 2011)

Never had any problem with Infibeam regarding shipping. I can wait an extra day or two if I can save something like Rs 50 on each book.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 21, 2011)

Searched  "Motorola Defy"  at Find Price India, Find Computer Accessory Price In India .

Flipkart - 15,400
Letsbuy - 14,799
Infibeam -  13,995

Not trying to prove anything , just saying


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2011)

Search for Galaxy R.


----------



## diagus (Dec 21, 2011)

LG Optimus Hub E510
flipkart price= 13249 
infibeam price=12,616 


motorola defy+
flipkart price=Rs. 17470 
infibeam=16,633 

LG OPTIMUS NET
flipkart=9699
infibeam=9480


----------



## Sarath (Dec 22, 2011)

Guys the list will go on endlessly. As an example when I was building my pc I bought my peripherals as such:

Letsbuy:
Rader imperator

Flipkart:
Logitech Z623

Infibeam:
Steelseries Siberia V1

Siberia was available at all three but infibeam was cheapest. But you can see it didn't stand true for all. 
Infibeam had Edifier C3 for cheapest price but when I decided Z623 suddenly flipkart took the lead.

It all depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## Sarath (Dec 22, 2011)

Ignore the typos. I'm getting autocorrected.


----------



## suntex (Dec 24, 2011)

Never had a problem with infibeam. Seems good for me


----------



## Xbox (Dec 25, 2011)

Of course infibeam is a better option..
Don't go for Flipkart if you get the same product cheaper either in Letsbuy or  in infibeam.. Both are good..
Flipkart has an edge but the later offers batter value for money products..


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 22, 2012)

mitraark said:


> Searched  "Motorola Defy"  at Find Price India, Find Computer Accessory Price In India .
> 
> Flipkart - 15,400
> Letsbuy - 14,799
> ...



oh shocking..

thanks for the feedback


----------



## Sarath (May 22, 2012)

Infibeam is good. The only problem is the "very slow" shipping.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 23, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Infibeam is good. The only problem is the "very slow" shipping.



i don't mind waiting more days extra... i just want high discount on product


----------



## lakhim (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for info.Will give it a look whenever order something.


----------



## puli44 (Jun 8, 2012)

infibeam is cheaper but slow shipping i cant wait for that many dayss


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 8, 2012)

in case of books, infibeam's no slouch! it delivers books to my place with almost the same swiftness as flipkart (and with better packaging )

on a side note, indiaplaza and homeshop18 have books for still cheaper.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 8, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> on a side note, indiaplaza and homeshop18 have books for still cheaper.



homeshop18 give 40% discount on Books


----------



## Vyom (Jun 8, 2012)

This thread should come as a warning for Flipkart.

Thanks blackpearl for the concerns. Be assured, we don't let Flipkart do monopoly!


----------

